# snapdragon



## Encolpius

Zdravíčko, podle slovníku je to *hledík*, ale zní to tak trochu vědecky a zajímalo by mě, jestli nepoužíváte nějaký lidový výraz pro tuto květinu? Díky.


----------



## bibax

*hledík větší* (Antirrhinum
majus L., oroszlánszáj) lidově je:

hubičky, lví tlama, lví tlamičky, hubičky lví (= oroszlánszájak ),
papula (papuľka je slovensky), umrlčí hlavička, vlčí huba, volská tlama, vyžlín, jednotlamka, ...

Něco z toho také může být *lnice květel* (közönséges gyujtóványfű).

Samo slovo *hledík* je také lidový název pro lnici květel.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you Bibax for the numerous examples, but what do YOU use? Do you know & use all the words in Czech? I know but never used the Hungarian oroszlánszáj, because it is the formal name of the flower.


----------



## bibax

Já bych použil *hledík*, mně to nezní vědecky. Ostatní názvy jsou až příliš lidové. Ale líbí se mi *lví tlamičky*, to zní legračně.

Lnice květel je lidově *hledík*, tak to nemůže znít vědecky.

BTW, tvoje čeština je naprosto dokonalá, to se nedá naučit ani za mnoho let.
Én tanultam a magyar nyelvet sok év előtt, de azóta csaknem mindent már elfelejtettem.


----------



## Encolpius

Díky. Dokonalá bohužel není, protože na světě není nic dokonalého.  Ale česky se už učím 20 let. 
A tvoje maďarština je taky téměř dokonalá. A když bereme v úvahu, že jsi už všechno zapomněl, tak smekám před tebou.


----------

